# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Aves de cetrería

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estos últimos días se ha celebrado en Badajoz la vigésimo tercera edición  de FECIEX (Feria de la caza, pesca y naturaleza ibérica), donde había una exposición de aves de cetrería y esta misma mañana se ha celebrado una exhibición con un águila Harris. 

Abro este hilo donde podremos ir subiendo fotos de este tema, y yo voy a empezar por las fotos hechas bajo techo, para terminar con la exhibición al aire libre; en la exposición había varias águilas de Harris, una lechuza, un cuervo africano y un águila real, y en la exhibicióbn al aire libre han echado al águila de Harris una perdiz y varias codornices.

Para empezar, aquí tenéis al águila real:















Un recorte de la anterior, por si queréis ver las "amigdalas":



Sigue.

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí tenéis a la lechuza:











Sigue.

----------


## Los terrines

Ahora, el cuervo africano:













Sigue.

----------


## Los terrines

Y a continuación veremos una muestra de la exhibición en el exterior por el cetrero José María Carrascal y una de sus águilas de Harris:

















Sigue.

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí estaba premiando al ave con algo de carne:















Sigue.

----------


## Los terrines

Y, para terminar, unas imágenes de la captura de una de las codornices que echaron para la demostración:















El cetrero me dijo que el próximo fin de semana estará en el mercado medieval que se celebra en el castillo de Puebla de Alcocer, y yo intentaré ir, ya que estaré en la Serena (ojalá la lluvia lo impida, que hace mucha falta); espero poder subiros alguna foto.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Ayer estuve de expectador en una exhibición de aves de ceetrería en San Vicente de Alcántara, y pude hacer algunas fotos de aguilas harris y halcones, a los que echaron perdices, conejos y faisanes; aquí tenéis algunas fotos:





















Sigue.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (25-nov-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Más fotos:

















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (25-nov-2013),perdiguera (25-nov-2013),willi (25-nov-2013)

----------

